# Optimal KH and GH Levels?



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

I have my first NPT up and running, and was wondering what the "optimal" GH and KH levels are? I finally got my hands on the API GH & KH test kit. I had to order it because I couldnt find it locally! My tank tested at 5 dGH, and 0-1dKH (first drop turned yellow). I used some baking soda to get the dKH up a few degrees since I know it was too low. However, what should I get both of these for optimal growth? I was thinking 7d for both.

Now to the problem. How can I accurately/easily raise GH 2 degrees, and KH quite a bit when needed? I was thinking of using SeaChem Alkaline and Equilibrium. Using Alkaline, however, would raise the PH as well, so should I then dose SeaChem Acidic to buffer it?

Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

5 gh and kh of 1 would be in my opinion pretty much ideal parameters for plants. I don't think you should change the gh at all and if you want, you can get the kh to about 3, though even that isn't necessary.
John


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't believe there is an "optimal" GH or KH. There is just a range of values for both that are almost equally acceptable.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would not aim for 7 degrees for either of these. 

KH of 1 or less than 1 is not great, I add baking soda to my tanks to keep it a bit higher, a strong 2 to 3 degrees is better. 

GH of 3-5 degrees is about as low as is OK, and is well suited to the soft water fish that so many of us keep in our planted tanks. However, if your plants keep using the calcium and magnesium, and the GH fluctuates, getting below 3 degrees then I would use a GH booster to keep it a bit higher. 

I also use the same materials (Baking soda for KH and GH booster for GH) for Lake Tanganyikan tanks, and livebearers, keeping the GH and KH a lot higher (over 10 degrees for sure, and even higher)

Do not play games with trying to alter the KH then try to make the pH do something else. KH is a buffer that will stabilize the pH at a level that varies with the amount of KH. 

Here is one possible method, and as valid as any other:
1) Target a GH that is good for the fish you want to keep. (Since it is already 5 degrees, why fight it? 5 degrees is good for most average set ups)
2) Make the KH about equal (plus or minus a couple of degrees)
3) Let the pH do whatever it wants. If you want the acidic water and tannins that are suited to black water fish, then add peat moss. 

Fish are not too picky about pH. Get the mineral content (GH) of the water right and ignore the pH (as long as it is not wildly wrong).


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Diana,

Thanks for your advice. I have a dirted tank, and I thought I remembered reading that a KH of 6 and a GH of 7 was suggested for these set ups. Of course I could be wrong. Right now my GH and KH are both at 5d. 

I keep tetras (black skirt, serpae), a blue ram and corydoras paleatus atm


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Your GH and KH are perfect


----------

